# Stray Dog - Lovely Story



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Stray dog taken to Sweden after 430-mile trek around Ecuador - BBC Newsbeat

Just saw this on BBC website - what a lucky dog, in so many ways.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Lucky dog! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow. What a lucky pooch. Great story! Thanks for sharing!


----------

